# where exactly is this "monster hole"



## NCsharker

ok every one andd there grandmother keeps telling me to go sharkin at the monster hole in salvo nc . ok great i would love to but where the hell is it




jason


----------



## basstardo

Google it and I'm pretty sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## can't fish today

Here's a pic of the last monster that came out of that hole.


----------



## JeepMike

A lil demanding for 2 posts there NCsharker... Might want to try a softer approach for information


----------



## Newsjeff

Jason, it's where the old Salvo Pier used to be. Just look for the pilings at low tide.

Are you right or left handed? 

You may need a big, sharp knife that's made exclusively for your prominent hand if you catch that monster.


----------



## toldman

What the... I was wondering where the cat had got to?


----------



## kingfisherman23

Might want to ttread a bit lighter next time...

Look down NC 12, between ramp 23 and ramp 27. Post up a pic of your stripped reel, cuz that monster isn't gonna go quietly.

Evan


----------



## roadkillal

Where was the old Salvo Pier?


----------



## outfishin28

don't mess with the monster....................


----------



## Conrad

I got nothing for a beast that eats stuff I've got no gear for!!! Hell, I'll be happy enough targetting rays I've got no business doing business with!!!


----------



## sinisterfins

I've seen two reels spooled out there & my brother got doubled over just before his wire leader got bit through . Good luck


----------



## bluefish1928

where ever the next world record tiger skark swims......................


----------



## sehguhll

Maybe you can find the location in here.....












If that's not the right hole, then try Greenville, when I went to college there, the guys were always talking about this girl, and calling her that name? I never knew what they meant:redface:


----------



## usa4cheer

*this is getting funny*

i am enjoying this post, met that girl in greenville, tie a board across your ass will fix that. (you won't fall in) if anyone does find the hole in salvo and gets some action, take some pics. i guess the same could apply to the hole in greenville. I have little time to fish and live vicariously through the posts. same applies to my social life.


----------



## sehguhll

OK - I think I got it now. I checked with a buddy of mine. The girl was called "monster ho", not "monster hole".

But I still think it had something to do with fishing, because he said you could always plan on catching something:fishing:

Hope this helps in your search


----------



## surf fisher

:--| greenville holes

opcorn:


----------

